# Squats on smith machine.



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone use smith machine for squats?

Is it better/worse than doing them on the squat rack?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Smith is good for form. get your form right and move away to free standing.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I use the smith sometimes if the squat rack is busy, found it just as effective


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I find I can get more isolation of the quad on the smiths, you tend to go down in more of a seated position than a free weight squat.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've not squatted before, how deep should i be going?

I only ask as there's loads of guys at the gym that load up the bar and hardly squat at all, is this still effective?


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

I dont know any different from squatting on a smith.

Make sure you sort your footing out first, as it can add pressure on your lower back.

I dont go ATG just low enough that I feel my quads stretching, then back up.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

smith machines, just say no! :lol:

and go to parallel or lower unless you have a specific reason for doing partials. Parallel being defined as your knee cap level or below your hip crease


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I squat free standing and smith, but i dont go too low, due to joint trouble, leg press i make my calves touch my hams..


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive tried it once and found it very awkward. squatting is the one exercise i would say is a big no no on the smith machine. any pressing is fine, but ohter than that i wouldnt use it.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Down to parallel does it for me, if I stop just a couple of inches higher I find I can squat more weight quite easily .


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I like doing squats on the smith, to me it feels like your are focusing more on the target muscles, I guess because you haven't got the stability issues.

In fact the smith machine is an underrated bit of kit IMO.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> ive tried it once and found it very awkward. squatting is the one exercise i would say is a big no no on the smith machine. any pressing is fine, but ohter than that i wouldnt use it.


Maybe for you but not everyone is the same. :thumbup1:

Smiths can be very very good to isolate the muscle.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

mate i love the smith for pressing. in gyms which have them i prefer a hacksquat to a standard barbell squat, im guessing the smith squat can be like the hacksquat in a way i just coudlnt get it to work


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheers for the info guys, looks like i just nee to give it a go next time i'm in th gym! Any idea what would be a good starting weight?

I was thinking of maybe just starting with 20kgs either side just to get me going. I can legs press 215kgs for reps so my legs are pretty strong, it's just my back i worry about.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Start light and get your footing in order mate,

then add weight when it feels right


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

As i go to a tarts gym with no rack im stuck with the Smith machine.

I find it ok and have only just started useing it proper and getting heavy'ish and am happy that some of the more experienced guys on here say it's Ok.

I was starting to worry i wouldnt get results without a rack.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Cheers for the info guys, looks like i just nee to give it a go next time i'm in th gym! Any idea what would be a good starting weight?
> 
> *I was thinking of maybe just starting with 20kgs either side just to get me going*. I can legs press 215kgs for reps so my legs are pretty strong, it's just my back i worry about.


Try the initial 10/15 warm up reps with just teh bar so you can adjust your position etc, I find a wider stance is needed on the smith, not much but just slightly.

I work up from 20kg each side; that will give you a good gauge mate


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

mate i used the smith solely for squatin cos down the rec thats all they had, i still got great leg workouts it is finding the correct stance and then your flyin, now in an old school gym free weight again and liftin the same as smith, took a bit of gettin used to again tho its tougher IMO


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Ok personally i think the smith machine is the worst peice of kit ever invented and I would take any other machine over it any day of the week

the smith machine just really distorts normal human movement

if your doing a full squat it will either result in increased pressure on the knees or increased pressure on the lowerback due to how it shifts you out of correct alignment

the movement is just too linear - look at any movement in the body and it all really involves a rotation type movement


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

At my gym near home they only have a smith machine. The gym i use near work is a lot bigger and has a squat rack so i can use that one.

I think i'll try the smith first though, just to get used to it.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

As i said before, its good for proper form, at the end of the day if you cant squat 10kg properly then you cant squat, never mind going into the double figures.

Dont go down too hard as it strains the knee joints and dont bounce.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i use it and find it works very well. altho i cant free squat due to hernia but i would still use the smith as i do not lock out on my squats so tension is on myuscle at all times which i feel just isnt safe on a free bar.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

hilly said:


> i use it and find it works very well. altho i cant free squat due to hernia but i would still use the smith as i do not lock out on my squats so tension is on myuscle at all times which i feel just isnt safe on a free bar.


Groin or Stomach?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> As i said before, its good for proper form, at the end of the day if you cant squat 10kg properly then you cant squat, never mind going into the double figures.
> 
> Dont go down too hard as it strains the knee joints and dont bounce.


The smith is awful for squat form because it doens't teach you how to squat at all.

And what's that about bad for your knees? Come on! It's bad for your knees if you go so low your ass touches the floor. Any higher it's BETTER for your knees than a partial squat. Half squats mess up knee stability, just like smith squats do.



jonb19 said:


> As i go to a tarts gym with no rack im stuck with the Smith machine.
> 
> I find it ok and have only just started useing it proper and getting heavy'ish and am happy that some of the more experienced guys on here say it's Ok.
> 
> I was starting to worry i wouldnt get results without a rack.


You can get results in you bedroom without any equipment. It isn't the best way though. Can you not find a half decent gym?

If your small and weak you should not be squatting on a smith - learn to free squat and reap the rewards. Nothing compares to a real squat.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I've not squatted before, *how deep should i be going?*
> 
> I only ask as there's loads of guys at the gym that load up the bar and hardly squat at all, is this still effective?


*Below parallel *, If not its not a sqwwaat!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I use the smiths for front squats, it kills my quads, i raise my heels up on a tricep bar.


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

definately good for getting squat technique correct. after that swith to free squats.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

glen danbury said:


> Ok personally i think the smith machine is the worst peice of kit ever invented and I would take any other machine over it any day of the week
> 
> the smith machine just really distorts normal human movement
> 
> ...


Got to disagree with you here mate. I fractured my lower back many years ago and when i ge to free squat some weight, my back plays up. However with the Smith squat ive NEVER had an issue whatsoever and ive now been doing them for a number of years.

I do agree though that you have to make sure you have the alignment correct. This is the reason why i can't do shoulder press on the smith as trying to get the bench aligned correctly is a mare and it often means my shoulders are not in alignment which often causes me a slight niggle as a result.

Also some smith machines are set up different. My main gyms is 100% vertical and a true weight. Whereas a 2nd gym i train at, the support bars are leaning back appox' by 5degrees and also have a counter balance to them which can be a bit off putting untill the bar is loaded up. It actually allows about 10kg a side extra as a result of the counter balance..... :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Groin or Stomach?


left lower abs


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

BRABUS said:


> Got to disagree with you here mate. I fractured my lower back many years ago and when i ge to free squat some weight, my back plays up. However with the Smith squat ive NEVER had an issue whatsoever and ive now been doing them for a number of years.
> 
> I do agree though that you have to make sure you have the alignment correct. This is the reason why i can't do shoulder press on the smith as trying to get the bench aligned correctly is a mare and it often means my shoulders are not in alignment which often causes me a slight niggle as a result.
> 
> Also some smith machines are set up different. My main gyms is 100% vertical and a true weight. Whereas a 2nd gym i train at, the support bars are leaning back appox' by 5degrees and also have a counter balance to them which can be a bit off putting untill the bar is loaded up. It actually allows about 10kg a side extra as a result of the counter balance..... :thumbup1:


whether you feel it or not to do a full squat on the smith machine to avoid that pressure on your back you are shifting it to your knees - the linear movement of a smith doesnt allow even distribution throughout different joints - if your only half squatting maybe not

as for people saying its good for learning technique - the technqiue fo a squat on a smith is different to a free bar as they are different movements - better off learn a free squat unloaded and build up from there

I agree with martin on this


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

free all the way but smith works them hard too if its all you got, i used it for years cos the rec beside my new work only had this still got bigger legs tho IMO my back felt the movement


----------



## Mav (Jul 2, 2009)

As my gym has no squat rack I have been doing squats on the smith machine but I can this awful aching feeling behind my knee caps. And although i'm completely fried when I'm done I don't seem to feel a great deal on my quads. I did some light squats (50kg) with one of those girlie ready made barbells the other day and and felt it much more in my quads than I ever do with 140kg on the smith.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

there was a smith machine at one of my old gyms ,it was right next to the squat rack

handy to lean on between sets.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

mal said:


> there was a smith machine at one of my old gyms ,it was right next to the squat rack
> 
> handy to lean on between sets.


 :lol:

Yeah good for hanging your top and straps on aswell.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Rocho said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah good for hanging your top and straps on aswell.


 And your belt.lol. :thumb: PUSSY MACHINE it was called there.


----------

